# DvD legitim auf iPod Touch kopieren?



## yves1993 (28. September 2010)

Soo...

Also ich hätte unbedingt gerne eine bestimmte DvD auf meinem iPod Touch, da ich das Material teilweise in der Schule sehr gut gebrauchen kann und es Mobil dabei haben will. [Vorweg: Nein ein anderes Medium steht mir nicht zur Verfügung]

Es gibt ja diverse Möglichkeiten eine DvD als Mp4 Datei auf den PC zu konvertieren, allerdings sind quasi alle davon illegal da sie den Kopierschutz umgehen.

Zum Thema Kopierschutz: Ja auch meine DvD ist geschützt, aber trotzdem hätte ich sie irgendwie gerne als Video auf dem iPod...
Nun also das eigentliche Anliegen: Gibt es einen legalen Weg, den Inhalt der DvD als mp4 Datei auf den iPod zu laden?

Ich habe diese Frage natürlich nicht einfach so gestellt, klar habe ich etwas recherchiert, und dazu eben die Frage, denn zB auf Wikipedia steht folgendes: 


*Rechtslage *

*Deutschland *
 Nach dem deutschen Urheberrechtsgesetz ist es seit dem 13. September 2003 verboten, &#8222;wirksame technische Maßnahmen zum Schutz eines nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Werkes oder eines anderen nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Schutzgegenstandes" zu umgehen (§ 95a Abs. 1 UrhG). Auch die Herstellung und Verbreitung von Programmen und sonstigen Hilfsmitteln, die der Umgehung dienen, sind verboten (§ 95a Abs. 3 UrhG). *Verstöße, die nicht zum eigenen privaten Gebrauch geschehen, *können als Straftaten (§ 108b UrhG) oder Ordnungswidrigkeiten (§ 111a UrhG) verfolgbar sein.




wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopierschutz


Der markierte Teil ist hierbei wichtig, da ich dies ja auch nur für meinen Privaten Gebrauch tun will, ich aber jetzt auch nicht genau nachvollziehen kann was dieser Teil nun genau bedeutet, daher die Frage.

1) Also ist es nun legal dies zu tun?
Falls ja, 2) kennt einer einen Weg wie ich die DvD als mp4 Datei auf den Rechner konvertieren kann? (Habe bereits einige Programme getestet, die allerdings am Kopierschutz scheiterten, ebenso hilft es nichts einfach die Dateien der DvD rüber zu ziehen, dann zu konvertieren, die sind irgendwie verschlüsselt...)

Danke schonmal im Vorraus für die Antworten!


----------



## skyline930 (28. September 2010)

Soweit ich weiß sind Sicherheitskopien *nur für dich selbst* (!) unabhängig vom Kopierschutz erlaubt. Mit CloneDVD sollte das gehen. (Falls das nicht erlaubt ist den Namen des Programms hier zu posten bitte ein Mod löschen, ist aber halt nur ein Kopierprogram, und hat an sich nichts mit Raubkopien zu tun.)

Edit: Fragt mich nicht nach Paragraphen o.Ä. - es ist keine Erfahrung oder kein Wissen, ich habe sowas mal gehört, mich damit aber nie auseinandergesetzt, also keine Garantie für nichts ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. September 2010)

Es ist in Deutschland leider Verboten, den Kopierschutz zu umgehen. Daher wird es nicht Legal gehen, eine geschützte DVD zu sichern.

Daher gibt es von den DVD-Kopiertools keine Versionen in Deutschland zu kaufen, die den Kopierschutz umgehen.


----------



## yves1993 (28. September 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Es ist in Deutschland leider Verboten, den Kopierschutz zu umgehen. Daher wird es nicht Legal gehen, eine geschützte DVD zu sichern.
> 
> Daher gibt es von den DVD-Kopiertools keine Versionen in Deutschland zu kaufen, die den Kopierschutz umgehen.



Der Meinung war ich ja auch, aber hier steht ja folgendes:

*Deutschland *
 Nach dem deutschen Urheberrechtsgesetz ist es seit dem 13. September 2003 verboten, „wirksame technische Maßnahmen zum Schutz eines nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Werkes oder eines anderen nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Schutzgegenstandes" zu umgehen (§ 95a Abs. 1 UrhG). Auch die Herstellung und Verbreitung von Programmen und sonstigen Hilfsmitteln, die der Umgehung dienen, sind verboten (§ 95a Abs. 3 UrhG). *Verstöße, die nicht zum eigenen privaten Gebrauch geschehen, *können als Straftaten (§ 108b UrhG) oder Ordnungswidrigkeiten (§ 111a UrhG) verfolgbar sein.

*Verstöße, die nicht zum eigenen privaten Gebrauch geschehen, *können als Straftaten [...] --> Will heissen wenns zum privaten Gebrauch (so wie bei mir) bestimmt ist, kann es nicht als Straftat angesehen werden? 

Sorry für nochmal die gleiche Frage aber genau das will ich jetzt wissen....^^

Oder müsste ich dazu eine Genehmigung haben? Wenn ja lass ichs lieber, so viel Aufwand ist mir das Ganze dann doch nicht wert, dann verzicht ich eben auf den Luxus der Mobilität.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. September 2010)

Das Problem ist nicht, dass du es dir nicht Privat kopieren darfst, sondern, dass du in Deutschland keine Software dafür vertreiben/erwerben darfst.


----------



## yves1993 (28. September 2010)

Mh ok danke für die Klarheit.

Wohl ne kleine Verständnislücke im Paragraphen...


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. September 2010)

Nehmen wir mal das Beispiel Alcohol 52% bzw. 120%.

Die Versionen, welche in Deutschland verkauft werden, sind ohne die ganzen Profile, welches den Kopierschutz umgehen. Die Internationale Version hat diese Profile.


----------



## skyline930 (28. September 2010)

Wieder was gelernt. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (29. September 2010)

Jetzt mal ehrlich.

Rennst du mit dem Film auf dem I.Pod dann zum Richter und reibst ihm unter die Nase das du einen Film drauf hast?

Tu es doch einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu hast du dass Teil..


----------

